# Matthias Media Evangelism Materials



## Marrow Man (Apr 23, 2010)

If any PBers (particularly those of you in Australia) are familiar with the materials put out by Matthias Media, I'd like to hear your opinions about two of the evangelism training courses they use: Two Ways to Live and Six Steps to Talking about Jesus. I am thinking of having our Session consider implementing these at our church at some point in the future for evangelism training.


----------



## BobVigneault (Apr 24, 2010)

I like their materials Tim. I used Two Ways to Live in order to teach a Sunday School class on how to share the Gospel message. I especially found edification in reading Know and Tell the Gospel by John Chapman.


----------



## Der Pilger (Apr 24, 2010)

I know I am in the minority for saying this, but I was not impressed with the booklet, "Two Ways to Live." I did an in-depth review of it on my blog some time ago, but in a nutshell, I was concerned that the booklet, although professionally done and easy to understand, leans a bit much toward presenting the gospel in a man-centered way. in my opinion it is too soft on describing the true nature of sin, the wrath and holiness of God, and other topics that are not so pleasant but altogether necessary. It's not that the booklet never mentions some of these topics; it's that it does so weakly, almost as if the writers were afraid of turning off the readers. I got the distinct impression that the authors were trying to please the readers by not telling them how bad sin really is and how hostile God is toward it. If they fixed those areas of weakness, I think it would be a first-rate gospel presentation.

I wouldn't withhold one of these from an unbeliever if I had nothing else to give him or her, but it would not be my first choice.


----------



## jambo (Apr 24, 2010)

In general I like and have used an number of their materials and would also subscribe to their monthly magazine, "The Briefing" which I enjoy and has a lot of practical articles. I would not necessarily agree with every single word but find the articles thought provoking. Likewise their resources; we have used some of their material in the church's house groups. The videos/DVDs have not impressed me but the written material has been good.


----------



## Marrow Man (Apr 24, 2010)

Der Pilger said:


> I know I am in the minority for saying this, but I was not impressed with the booklet, "Two Ways to Live." I did an in-depth review of it on my blog some time ago, but in a nutshell, I was concerned that the booklet, although professionally done and easy to understand, leans a bit much toward presenting the gospel in a man-centered way. in my opinion it is too soft on describing the true nature of sin, the wrath and holiness of God, and other topics that are not so pleasant but altogether necessary. It's not that the booklet never mentions some of these topics; it's that it does so weakly, almost as if the writers were afraid of turning off the readers. I got the distinct impression that the authors were trying to please the readers by not telling them how bad sin really is and how hostile God is toward it. If they fixed those areas of weakness, I think it would be a first-rate gospel presentation.
> 
> I wouldn't withhold one of these from an unbeliever if I had nothing else to give him or her, but it would not be my first choice.


 
Jeremy, could you post a link for the post reviewing this? Also, are you familiar with the other training video I mentioned?

Finally, is there something else you would recommend?


----------



## Der Pilger (Apr 25, 2010)

Marrow Man said:


> Jeremy, could you post a link for the post reviewing this?



Sure: *Reviews*, then scroll down to “Two Ways to Live”–Prelude to Review--that's the very first post on it. I hope it helps.

Edit: I read through that review again last night, and man does that need to be revised. It's okay in some places, but in others it seems a bit unclear.



> Also, are you familiar with the other training video I mentioned?



No, the only thing I have read is the booklet.



> Finally, is there something else you would recommend?


 
A really great booklet for presenting the gospel is "The Narrow Road That Leads to Life" by William C. Nichols and published by International Outreach, Inc. Their web site is *International Outreach, Inc.*, but once there you have to click on the link at the top left that says, "Online Catalogue" and then, over in the right-hand frame, click on the link that says, "Storefront for Online Store featuring additional book titles and tracts." Then click on "Evangelistic Tracts" and scroll down to the title.

Also, James White put out a tract a number of years ago called "The Christian Message," which I have always felt was complete and well done. Unfortunately, I don't think it's available on Alpha & Omega Ministries' web site any more. The text can be found here, though: *Christian Message*. It's more detailed than "Two Ways to Live" and lacks the eye candy that that booklet offers, but the content is excellent, in my opinion. I suppose you'd have to contact A&O Ministries for permission to use it.

Of course, you could always write your own.


----------

